# New cloud storage app (20 free gigs!)



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Great service and you get 15 GB just for signing up (5 gigs on sign up and 10 gigs from the promotion they are running).

And if you use the link below to sign up we BOTH get 5 more gigs! That's 20 just for signing up with my link.

It's called jotta cloud and I am liking it more than drop box. And having my files separated by device is nice (PC, Android, etc).

***removed link as I have reached referral limit. Please scroll down to find other users links.***

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Some more info provided by another user:

If you sign up till the end of November you will receive 15 GB storage. 10 GB is a bonus for early adopters, the basic and free version of the service will offer 5 GB. But what is interesting the Jottacloud Android app backup and recovery functions and they work really very well.

Some first impressions:
- the online version of the service is in Norwegian by default and you have to switch it manually from Bokmal to English, German, etc.
- in order to receive the extra storage you you have to set up and do at least one synchronisation. After that the extra space should become available to you
- the recovery function works really well and I wonder if it can be used for syncing accross devices (like tablets and smartphones). I cannot test it because I have only one device. Is anyone who can figure it out?
- what is nice you can choose if syncing/Android backup should be done over WiFI/3G
- the upload is blazingly fast. The upload saturates my 40/4 Mb VDSL. I use different storages and Jottacloud is one of the best (like Russian Yandex or Swiss Wuala), far faster than Dropbox or Sugarsync 
- there are no size limitations - I uploaded a DVD ISO file (4.3 gigabytes) and had absolutely no problems with it.
- as in other services there is a referral program and one can enlarge the storage space up to 100 GB (according to the service: Invite friends to Jottacloud.Your friend will receive an invitation to Jottacloud by e-mail. Your friend clicks on the link and sign up on Jottacloud. Both you and your friend gets 5 GB of bonus storage You can get up to 100 GB bonus storage).

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## FreeFlyr (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in. Just signed up with your link Mezster. Got 20gigs with the incentives you posted. Thanks!


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the hits guys, I'm up to 115 gigs! I guess 100 isn't the limit after all.

Feel free to post your own referral links below, hopefully some of you will get the same milage out of this thread that I did. I will remove my link from op once I see others are up.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I signed up as well, just to have some online storage, 20 gigs so far.

Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


----------



## southpaw420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe I'm blind, but I see a place for a promotion code but no code anywhere. If someone would like to point me in the right direction I'd be grateful.

Thanx.


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

southpaw420 said:


> Maybe I'm blind, but I see a place for a promotion code but no code anywhere. If someone would like to point me in the right direction I'd be grateful.
> 
> Thanx.


Skip it. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Removed my link ,, got my share of space


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Signed up ... showing i have 10 gb
> Always nice to have more storage space ... thanks mezster
> 
> LINK here : http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=E21FE944ABB3288A7F3DE2517CB51935


Try syncing contacts or something with the app. Extra 10 should kick in. That's when mine did.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## FreeFlyr (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a link for anyone wanting 20gigs of FREE cloud storage.

Clicky: http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=D37A1135C4565E7A36D7AEC906217F91


----------



## blkoutdrvr (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's a new link, 20 gigs of cloub storage, get up to 100 gigs free with referrals.

http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=5BEE2863089436CE6C5DF25CF24D6624


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Use me as a referral aswell.

http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=42399FA8ABB090E5942F95E344695074

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jottum (Aug 17, 2014)

Here is a new refferal link for 5 extra gigs, get 
Also thanks for using it!!
https://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=6CEF42600CDC6B6176622ABAFE59AB4A&lang=nl

 Thank you


----------



## kragil (Apr 23, 2015)

All dead.

Use this one http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=767D3FB12F5C1B29B4BAA6D5317729BD


----------

